
The Case Against Student Loans: Why Weak Students Should Pay More - jseliger
https://www.newsweek.com/2018/07/27/students-loans-debt-college-weak-students-pay-more-rising-interest-rates-1027867.html
======
cascom
Seems penalizing the student is the wrong way to go, rather I'd penalize the
institution: e.g. if the institutions has a low graduation rate, and low post-
graduation salaries that would be expensive, high graduation rate coupled with
high post graduation salaries would garner a lower rate...

~~~
grasshopperpurp
Agree. Unless I missed it, I didn't see the author acknowledge the huge leaps
in tuition costs. Should be noted that the author is a Libertarian, so his
range of solutions will (likely) be limited by that perspective.

